# Favorite pic of your TT



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

This is still my favorite after seven years


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*

H20 2007


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (TREFTTY)*


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

On the way to winning 1st at H20 '07..heheh


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (actorlany)*

















Philly region scca event #1, boeing plant philadelphia
couldnt decide which one i liked better


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

i suck at posting pics:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

yay, someone else posting pics of their car being raced!


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*









my old TT


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (euroluv69)*


----------



## ItZigs (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*


----------



## holyshiznets (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*


----------



## polskaGKB (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i suck at posting pics:









What color is this, and does it come on non-ALMS edition TT's?


----------



## kevilo (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*











_Modified by kevilo at 4:40 AM 11/22/2007_


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (kevilo)*


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (ZillaMoto)*









or


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (vrdubin6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrdubin6* »_









Your car looks sick, but it really needs the headlight mod. Imagine all that amber replaced with smoked.....


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*

A couple of mine...


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (thenamescolby)*

not mine but i figure i still post it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (euroluv69)*


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_









eeeew her @$$ is touching the car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*

this is mine so it is my first love








this one is my fav roadster. It's the pic that prompted me to buy the car.








this one is my fav coupe.










_Modified by TwisTTer at 12:46 AM 11-23-2007_


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*

Just one?


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (TTRU)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (holyshiznets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *holyshiznets* »_









Damn, white TTs look so good..too bad there were like 7 made


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

These pics remind me why I should keep my TT. No good pics of mine. Maybe in the spring.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*

Hard to pick just one...


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (JohnLZ7W)*

It's a horrible picture, but it looked GREAT after a full day of "Zaino-ing". Ignore all of the crap in the yard too.



















_Modified by bauch1425 at 8:53 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## rektek (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (PassaTT)*


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (rektek)*


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT ( XXX 1.8T)*

Notice the reflection on the paint, just lights up the sky


----------



## s8rcolli.stu (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (Kriminal)*


only because its next to my friends dads maserati quattroporte


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (s8rcolli.stu)*

haven't taken any in a while...


----------



## polskaGKB (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (ZillaMoto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZillaMoto* »_









Why the hell would you put a hood scoop on this car??!


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (polskaGKB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskaGKB* »_
Why the hell would you put a hood scoop on this car??!

You obviously don't know this particular car. That scoop is the most subtle thing about it.


_Modified by PassaTT at 8:13 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

haha yea...that car has more than three times the power of yours...


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_haha yea...that car has more than three times the power of yours...

w3rd


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

Twin-turbo 3.2 with an R32 manual swap. I still hate the STi hood scoop though


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

yea scoops are fugly, but when u have more than 500hp i think u are allowed a ugly scoop and huge wing....


----------



## She3pishm0f0 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (conman4287)*

either this one








or


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (polskaGKB)*

I really appreciate the supportive comments, and also understand the basis of the not-so positive ones which I have become used to by now. But for those who do not know, the hood scoop is there frankly because it is needed. It was in fact from the esthetic point a very hard decision for me, but from a functional standpoint was the only solution to the high temperatures generated during track events and the more rigorous competitive events for which this car was built. 
Keep in mind that this car has 2 radiators as well. This particular STi CF scoop was chosen BECAUSE of its taller profile. The air flow over a TT's hood is such that a lower scoop or NACA type ducts are useless except as a vent when the car is stationary. 
As the decision to add the scoop was very late in goTTzilla's build, the most time and cost effective solution was to graft the available STi CF scoop into the OSIR CF hood. Aesthetic controversy aside, HPA did a great job blending in the scoop and bottom line is it works. 
Over time I have become used to the scoop and indeed it has become a statement in itself. Excuse me if I add that it tends to proportionally balance the rather large custom CF bi-wing. The wing is easily removed, leaving the smooth TT butt we all love. 
I'm working currently on a system for a quick change hood, sans hood scoop as we continually work with decreasing the underhood temperature but for now though, the scoop remains as does the wing with no apologies...goTTzilla is what it is and unless you have driven it, you can't really experience or understand what it truly IS.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (ZillaMoto)*

pics for the engine bay please







pretty pease


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (my own style tt)*

I don't think that girl will give you a pic of her engine bay, just 'TT's.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

my tt with my friends, 










_Modified by A4 1.8 Turbo at 3:31 PM 11/27/2007_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

gone but not forgotten.....


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
gone but not forgotten.....



















I just saw a pic of that car over on AW not too long ago - I love everything about that man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where is it now?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (PassaTT)*

not sure...traded it for my B7 A4....dealership said they sold it....but you never know....


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

you had a whole thread going with the progress on that car didnt you? that thing is phenomenal!


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

I can't pick just one.... so here's a couple (two color, two IR B&Ws)


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

That pick of your car behind the tree remindes me of High School. We would Play hide and seek with are cars. Good times. Dame I wish I was 16 again.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

some other ones I like...
































And for good measure.....


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_you had a whole thread going with the progress on that car didnt you? that thing is phenomenal!


yeah here it is start to finish...









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2856262


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How much was the paint job. Just to get a Idea. Iwant to get mine repainted sometime.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

Im a painter....so it wasnt very much for me..... the shop I work at would be $3500-$4000 though for a job like that....


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*TTs*

back:








front:


----------



## mk1rabbitguy (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (TwisTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwisTTer* »_
eeeew her @$$ is touching the car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









You're gay arent you?
I'd like her ass to touch my face


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (mk1rabbitguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1rabbitguy* »_
You're gay arent you?
I'd like her ass to touch my face









I'd prefer _all of her_ to touch mine...


----------



## ItZigs (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Favorite pic of your TT (mk1rabbitguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1rabbitguy* »_
You're gay arent you?

Twistter is a chick


----------

